# jump on with anyone 8/24-25



## Krabill (Aug 22, 2019)

New guy here, I'm stuck in Seabrook TX in a hotel for the next three days while working at Johnson space center with nothing to do until Monday. Can drive to galveston, freeport or where ever if needed. If anyone needs a man I would be happy to pay for more than my share of fuel bait etc. I know how to scrub a boat like a madman. I own two boats myself. Non smoker, can crack a beer with you if you like. I just enjoy being on any boat.

Inshore, offshore does not matter. 10 years experience working as a mate on the east coast (maryland /virginia) tuna/marlin fishing. Love to catch any fish from a bluegill to a blue marlin. Can tie rigs, act as a mate if you want to put clients on a fish or just fish myself and pay more than my way. Long shot but figured I would post here. I only have one lightweight inshore rod with me and very limited tackle. But can pickup whatever. I am totally new to fishing in TX but have caught plenty of redfish, trout and offshore species on the east coast. Would like to see how you all do it here. Feel free to give me a shout. You can PM here or text 410 seven264637 or IG @kylekrabill

Thanks!


----------

